# Birthday celebration but puzzling



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Today is my birthday and my spouse; who I have been separated from for a year, asked me if he could go out to dinner with my daughter and I tonight to celebrate. I was very hesitant, but after thinking about it, I agreed.

2 months ago, he started IC which is a HUGE step for him and has stated that he would like us to begin becoming friends again and reconciling. 

I am extremely cautious and have NOT stopped the divorce process that I started after his two affairs and neglect to our family but my heart is starting to soften when it comes to him. 

After a year of begging him to change, yelling, expressing my anger and hurt, detaching, filing for divorce and slowly becoming the new/old me, I have started going out with friends and have begun to move on. 

He will have to do a lot of heavy lifting in order for me to begin to trust him and like him again.

Only time will tell if he is truly sorry for his actions that broke up this 16 yr marriage.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just enjoy the birthday hon and see how it goes.
I went with my H on his birthday with the kids when we were seperated. Keep your head up and be strong.
Let us know it went
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

